# does fish food expire?



## krish

hi

I recently got a hand me down tank and supplies from a friend who had a lot of stuff he used to care for his fish. He stopped a few years back, though, and now hes handing them down to me. He's got everything: medicines, fry food, fish food, freeze dried worms, algae destroyers, water purifiers, fertilizers - you name it. Anyways, its been quite a while since hes used any of these, so I was wondering if it would be safe to use them for the tank I'm starting soon.

Admins, feel free to move this thread - i wasnt really sure where to put it.


----------



## ladayen

Yes it all expires. I would just chuck it all. Technology has improved anyhow and newer stuff is likely more efficient.


----------



## krish

ok thanks!


----------

